# Stamina increase



## Juice (Apr 29, 2011)

I was wondering if any of you had experience with this: In the last year or so I find it difficult to move as I used to. I know it's natural given the fact that I've gained a lot of weight in a relatively short time, but I always used to be quite fit for my size and I was never thin.

Simple things make me out of breath but my main concern is walking. A 2-minute walk leaves me literally in ruins and I have to sit down immediately. My symptoms after walking (for a very short distance, like an isle of a supermarket) are tight and heavy leg muscles and back pain. If I don't sit down, bending forwards gives me some relief. I used to have some back pain some time ago which has got much better and I don't suffer at all these days. It's just the walking thing and it's not just my back. 

I don't want to go back to the doctor or another doctor because I know and we all know that I will get the usual lecture. And I know that my weight is probably the reason. Have you had experience with this? Do you think my body will adjust eventually? Is it due to weak abdominals or on the weight of my belly. 

Your comments / advice / opinions are very appreciated


----------



## Juice (Apr 29, 2011)

I have already posted this in the Health forums but thought to post it here also:


I was wondering if any of you had experience with this: In the last year or so I find it difficult to move as I used to. I know it's natural given the fact that I've gained a lot of weight in a relatively short time, but I always used to be quite fit for my size and I was never thin.

Simple things make me out of breath but my main concern is walking. A 2-minute walk leaves me literally in ruins and I have to sit down immediately. My symptoms after walking (for a very short distance, like an isle of a supermarket) are tight and heavy leg muscles and back pain. If I don't sit down, bending forwards gives me some relief. I used to have some back pain some time ago which has got much better and I don't suffer at all these days. It's just the walking thing and it's not just my back. 

I don't want to go back to the doctor or another doctor because I know and we all know that I will get the usual lecture. And I know that my weight is probably the reason. Have you had experience with this? Do you think my body will adjust eventually? Is it due to weak abdominals or on the weight of my belly. 

Your comments / advice / opinions are very appreciated


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 29, 2011)

Juice said:


> I have already posted this in the Health forums but thought to post it here also:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if any of you had experience with this: In the last year or so I find it difficult to move as I used to. I know it's natural given the fact that I've gained a lot of weight in a relatively short time, but I always used to be quite fit for my size and I was never thin.
> ...



don't put the tired feeling off totally on your weight. thats a big mistake. i did that with weight and age and i let something that could easily be fixed become a big pain. being exhausted is a symptom. i don't know how much you weigh but i was perfectly capable of a lot of walking and dancing all night at my heaviest of 410. there are people who are heavier than i was who i know can do the same.

i know its bothersome but don't let the potential of a fat averse doc keep you away. keep pushing for investigation. make sure they do your blood work etc... your health is more important than not liking the stupid lecture. make sure you don't fall for the fat prejudice yourself and put it all on your weight. you could have a very serious problem that has nothing at all to do with that.


----------



## penguin (Apr 29, 2011)

Juice said:


> I don't want to go back to the doctor or another doctor because I know and we all know that I will get the usual lecture. And I know that my weight is probably the reason. Have you had experience with this? Do you think my body will adjust eventually? Is it due to weak abdominals or on the weight of my belly.



How's your health otherwise? Your body may need to adjust to the rapid gain, but I wouldn't think that would have you feeling that way. Do you do any stretches before you try to go walking, to warm them up? Do you feel the same walking around the house? 

I get back pain occasionally, which started while pregnant (I was around 415 when I got pregnant) and was pretty bad then. Since then I've had periods where it was really bad, but exercise is what made it better, even though it was agony during. Moving more might actually help you get through this. You might also want to look at some vitamin supplements, some are very good for helping with muscle pain. Your exhaustion may be related to low iron levels, too.



superodalisque said:


> i don't know how much you weigh but i was perfectly capable of a lot of walking and dancing all night at my heaviest of 410. there are people who are heavier than i was who i know can do the same.



I'm heavier than when I was pregnant, and I'm quite active. I don't drive, so I have to get buses and trains to get around, which means walking to get them. I also have a 4 year old to take care of, so there's a lot of movement there. Everyone's body is obviously different, but in general, the body can adjust to a lot of change and keep on trucking.


----------



## imfree (Apr 30, 2011)

Juice said:


> I have already posted this in the Health forums but thought to post it here also:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if any of you had experience with this: ...SNIPPED...Your comments / advice / opinions are very appreciated



Your symptoms could be caused by low oxygen saturation. I was an oxygen patient, myself, for about 5 years and now I keep an eye on my sat's with a $28 pulse/oximeter that I got from Amazon.com. It's accurate within 1% of the one at the dr's office. Most doctors will put a patient on oxygen when sat's consistently run less than about 88%.


----------



## Juice (Apr 30, 2011)

You are so right. Thank you for your input. But it's difficult to convince a doctor that whatever might happen to you is not due to your weight. Even the flu (no.1 risk factor is obesity they say lol). 
It's not that I feel exhausted or generally weak. I am actually quite energetic but standing and walking for some times makes me feel all tight up and I need to sit down. I'll check it out though. A friend told me that this might be a thyroid symptom and there is no way to find out unless I'll go for tests




superodalisque said:


> don't put the tired feeling off totally on your weight. thats a big mistake. i did that with weight and age and i let something that could easily be fixed become a big pain. being exhausted is a symptom. i don't know how much you weigh but i was perfectly capable of a lot of walking and dancing all night at my heaviest of 410. there are people who are heavier than i was who i know can do the same.
> 
> i know its bothersome but don't let the potential of a fat averse doc keep you away. keep pushing for investigation. make sure they do your blood work etc... your health is more important than not liking the stupid lecture. make sure you don't fall for the fat prejudice yourself and put it all on your weight. you could have a very serious problem that has nothing at all to do with that.


----------



## Juice (Apr 30, 2011)

My health generally is good. And I am quite strong and regardless of my weight (in the 490s now) I have quite muscular legs. I don't do stretches (perhaps I should start). The symptoms are the same whether I am at home or out. Perhaps I should start taking supplements although my diet has everything (lol)... not just the junk stuff but also healthy food and greens. Thank you for your input and experience. If it's due to the rapid weight gain there is only way to find out, wait and see how my body will adjust to this.



penguin said:


> How's your health otherwise? Your body may need to adjust to the rapid gain, but I wouldn't think that would have you feeling that way. Do you do any stretches before you try to go walking, to warm them up? Do you feel the same walking around the house?
> 
> I get back pain occasionally, which started while pregnant (I was around 415 when I got pregnant) and was pretty bad then. Since then I've had periods where it was really bad, but exercise is what made it better, even though it was agony during. Moving more might actually help you get through this. You might also want to look at some vitamin supplements, some are very good for helping with muscle pain. Your exhaustion may be related to low iron levels, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Juice (Apr 30, 2011)

Oops... I've never thought of that. What is the cause of oxygen saturation and how can one treat it? 



imfree said:


> Your symptoms could be caused by low oxygen saturation. I was an oxygen patient, myself, for about 5 years and now I keep an eye on my sat's with a $28 pulse/oximeter that I got from Amazon.com. It's accurate within 1% of the one at the dr's office. Most doctors will put a patient on oxygen when sat's consistently run less than about 88%.


----------



## imfree (Apr 30, 2011)

Juice said:


> Oops... I've never thought of that. What is the cause of oxygen saturation and how can one treat it?



Oxygen Saturation is the condition of the blood, how well the red blood cells are saturated with oxygen. It is desirable for a person to have 98% oxygen saturation. The VA Medical Center and I never did find out the cause of my low saturations. I was on oxygen during some of the worst times of my life and may have had anxiety induced overbreathing. A really weird thing, especially because the doctors harp on us about our weight and that ignorant people just "know" that losing weight will get a fat person off oxygen, is that I got severely ill in October 2009, lost 120 lbs in 2 months, from 439-to-314. Then I gained most of it back by the time I went off oxygen in June 2010, and am still maintaining workable sat's nearly a year later, despite going from 314 lbs in January 2010 to 417 today. The best I can figure is that some combination of anxiety, cellulitis infection, overeating, and/or abusive insulin overuse was responsible for my need to be on oxygen. My back muscles would ache when I stood too long and let my O2 sat get too low. The lower leg muscles would ache a bit and my balance would get wobbly, as well.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 30, 2011)

Juice said:


> Oops... I've never thought of that. What is the cause of oxygen saturation and how can one treat it?


Go to your doctor and ask them to check your O2 saturation. It's a little clip they'll put on your fingertip and they'll be able to tell immediately. 

One thing though, if you wear acrylic nails, they may not be able to get a reading. I found this out the hard way when I had the flu last month. 

I was low on O2 after I had a very long undiagnosed bad bout of pneumonia a few years ago. I was on oxygen temporarily for about six months.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 30, 2011)

Boy, so many things it could be. Do you feel your heart pounding really fast when you're walking? Or are you tired? It could be anything from anemia to hypothyroidism to a heart problem to lack of conditioning from weight gain to a bunch of other things that would become evident during an exam. It sounds like you have two issues -- being out of breath, and pain. I wouldn't feel comfortable dismissing it as a result of weight gain. 

If you can get in and see someone (nurse practitioners tend to be less fat phobic than doctors, in my experience, and in many states can practice independently), that would be a good place to start. Once you get a clean bill of health you can start to rebuild your endurance.


----------



## Juice (May 1, 2011)

my main concern is the tightness i feel in my leg muscles and lower back. I would keep walking if i didn't have this. 




Miss Vickie said:


> Boy, so many things it could be. Do you feel your heart pounding really fast when you're walking? Or are you tired? It could be anything from anemia to hypothyroidism to a heart problem to lack of conditioning from weight gain to a bunch of other things that would become evident during an exam. It sounds like you have two issues -- being out of breath, and pain. I wouldn't feel comfortable dismissing it as a result of weight gain.
> 
> If you can get in and see someone (nurse practitioners tend to be less fat phobic than doctors, in my experience, and in many states can practice independently), that would be a good place to start. Once you get a clean bill of health you can start to rebuild your endurance.


----------



## superodalisque (May 1, 2011)

Juice said:


> You are so right. Thank you for your input. But it's difficult to convince a doctor that whatever might happen to you is not due to your weight. Even the flu (no.1 risk factor is obesity they say lol).
> It's not that I feel exhausted or generally weak. I am actually quite energetic but standing and walking for some times makes me feel all tight up and I need to sit down. I'll check it out though. A friend told me that this might be a thyroid symptom and there is no way to find out unless I'll go for tests



yes, i have thyroid issues and it does make you really really tired if untreated. i'm convinced that a whole lot of women have an untreated thyroid problem. before it was diagnosed in me i had no clue that 1 in 4 women have thyroid issues. so maybe its not the fat or weight gain weighing us down but our out of whack hormones. one symptom is weight gain and if you've been gaining unintentionally then your friend might really have a point. get tested. if thats what it is its fairly easy to take care of and you'll feel a whole lot better once your in balance again.

oh yeah a thyroid problem can make your tailbone feel sensitive,give you a tightness in your lower back and upper thighs and effect your muscle strength. you also might want to have your spine and joints checked for any damage. thats getting easier and easier to detect and treat too and its also something you don't want to let go until you can't manage at all.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2011)

I was tested regularly for my thyroid every year. So was my sister. Then, my sister died suddenly and due to her youth, an autopsy was performed and it was discovered she had Hashimoto's Disease (not her cause of death but if never diagnosed could have eventually done serious damage) and I was dumbfounded. Why didn't it show up on her annual labs? 

I went to my doctor and asked and they said there are more comprehensive tests for it but insurance companies strongly discourage them from even mentioning they exist, much less ordering them and many insurance companies won't even pay the doctor or lab when the test is performed.

I demanded it anyway. And two days ago I got my results. I have hypothyroidism.


----------



## superodalisque (May 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I was tested regularly for my thyroid every year. So was my sister. Then, my sister died suddenly and due to her youth, an autopsy was performed and it was discovered she had Hashimoto's Disease (not her cause of death but if never diagnosed could have eventually done serious damage) and I was dumbfounded. Why didn't it show up on her annual labs?
> 
> I went to my doctor and asked and they said there are more comprehensive tests for it but insurance companies strongly discourage them from even mentioning they exist, much less ordering them and many insurance companies won't even pay the doctor or lab when the test is performed.
> 
> I demanded it anyway. And two days ago I got my results. I have hypothyroidism.



i'm so glad you found out. its easy to treat and you'll feel a whole lot better when they figure out what a good balance is for you.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 7, 2011)

Juice said:


> my main concern is the tightness i feel in my leg muscles and lower back. I would keep walking if i didn't have this.



Yeah, probably a good idea to get it checked out. If it's a structural problem from the weight gain, they can get you a referral to a physical therapist who can help you safely build up your strength so that you can move more easily. They have exercises they show you how to do that can really be helpful and since they're watching you, you're less likely to hurt yourself.


----------



## Juice (May 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your constructive suggestions. I have checked out my thyroid. It's slightly slow the doctor said but not to the degree of hypothyroism. This is quite common in overweight people he said. Iron was ok. Needless to say I did not avoid the obesity lecture. Doctor confirmed that my lack of stamina is weight related especially since I've put so much weight in relatively short time. Heart and blood pressure are ok but my body is not used to all the extra weight. He suggested WLS but I said no way. I'll go to a physiotherapist for massage sessions that might relieve tension. I am 6 pounds short of 500. I promised myself that I am not going to surpass that number and perhaps start cutting down on calories and try to get down to 300s.


----------



## velia (May 14, 2011)

Juice said:


> Thank you all for your constructive suggestions. I have checked out my thyroid. It's slightly slow the doctor said but not to the degree of hypothyroism. This is quite common in overweight people he said. Iron was ok. Needless to say I did not avoid the obesity lecture. Doctor confirmed that my lack of stamina is weight related especially since I've put so much weight in relatively short time. Heart and blood pressure are ok but my body is not used to all the extra weight. He suggested WLS but I said no way. I'll go to a physiotherapist for massage sessions that might relieve tension. I am 6 pounds short of 500. I promised myself that I am not going to surpass that number and perhaps start cutting down on calories and try to get down to 300s.



Remember to be kind to yourself. I was around 354, having horrible back pain, and after dropping just over 60 pounds, my back pain is worse than it's ever been. I don't say this to discourage you, but to encourage you to pursue the stretching, physiotherapy, etc. Take it slow, and take it easy on yourself. It sounds like you're talking about already having a well-balanced diet with greens and all that good stuff. Good luck to you, sweetie.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 14, 2011)

velia said:


> Remember to be kind to yourself. I was around 354, having horrible back pain, and after dropping just over 60 pounds, my back pain is worse than it's ever been. I don't say this to discourage you, but to encourage you to pursue the stretching, physiotherapy, etc. Take it slow, and take it easy on yourself. It sounds like you're talking about already having a well-balanced diet with greens and all that good stuff. Good luck to you, sweetie.



Great advice, Velia. The body has a hard time with any drastic change. Even rapid weight loss can cause musculoskeletal problems as the body has to try to accommodate the change and maintain homeostasis with a rapid weight change. So, that's why we should try to make changes slowly; when we can't (or don't) then it's tougher, and this is where physical therapy and massage come in. They have exercises and tools to help the soft tissues of the body retrain themselves.


----------



## mossystate (May 14, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I was tested regularly for my thyroid every year. So was my sister. Then, my sister died suddenly and due to her youth, an autopsy was performed and it was discovered she had Hashimoto's Disease (not her cause of death but if never diagnosed could have eventually done serious damage) and I was dumbfounded. Why didn't it show up on her annual labs?
> 
> I went to my doctor and asked and they said there are more comprehensive tests for it but insurance companies strongly discourage them from even mentioning they exist, much less ordering them and many insurance companies won't even pay the doctor or lab when the test is performed.
> 
> I demanded it anyway. And two days ago I got my results. I have hypothyroidism.



Can I ask what those more comprehensive tests are? I am seriously thinking I have hypothyroidism. Last year I had a blood test done and I was within the normal range - but by a sliver. So the number wasn't flagged but I read online that different labs go by different numbers, and mine should have sent up at least a " hmmmmm ".
Kind of ticked that nothing was said by the NP who went over my results. Guess she just looked at the flagged issues.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 14, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Can I ask what those more comprehensive tests are? I am seriously thinking I have hypothyroidism. Last year I had a blood test done and I was within the normal range - but by a sliver. So the number wasn't flagged but I read online that different labs go by different numbers, and mine should have sent up at least a " hmmmmm ".
> Kind of ticked that nothing was said by the NP who went over my results. Guess she just looked at the flagged issues.


I will check with the office for the specifics when I call them Monday for something else.


PS--I've taken synthroid for over a week and now I can confess that the pain in my lower back, tailbone, muscles and thighs has completely stopped for the first time in at least ten years. I had no idea those were symptoms of a possible thyroid condition but when the pain stopped it was so profound it reminded me of the scene in Rosemary's Baby when she's screaming at her husband about the horrible pain and it just very suddenly stops and she's so startled she starts laughing.

The chronic aching pain stopped suddenly for me. This is the answer I've been waiting for for years.


----------



## Juice (May 14, 2011)

velia said:


> Remember to be kind to yourself. I was around 354, having horrible back pain, and after dropping just over 60 pounds, my back pain is worse than it's ever been. I don't say this to discourage you, but to encourage you to pursue the stretching, physiotherapy, etc. Take it slow, and take it easy on yourself. It sounds like you're talking about already having a well-balanced diet with greens and all that good stuff. Good luck to you, sweetie.



No way I can take it any faster than really ''slow''. I hate dieting so going on a strict diet is almost impossible for me. I do eat healthily, lots of greens as well, but love also the bad stuff and I go for quantities.


----------



## Juice (May 14, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I will check with the office for the specifics when I call them Monday for something else.
> 
> 
> PS--I've taken synthroid for over a week and now I can confess that the pain in my lower back, tailbone, muscles and thighs has completely stopped for the first time in at least ten years. I had no idea those were symptoms of a possible thyroid condition but when the pain stopped it was so profound it reminded me of the scene in Rosemary's Baby when she's screaming at her husband about the horrible pain and it just very suddenly stops and she's so startled she starts laughing.
> ...



Please let us all know. My borderline numbers also worry me. And I don't get my doctor's observation that ''thyroid function tends to slow down once a person becomes super obese''


----------



## mossystate (May 14, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I will check with the office for the specifics when I call them Monday for something else.



Thanky!

...


----------



## superodalisque (May 17, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I will check with the office for the specifics when I call them Monday for something else.
> 
> 
> PS--I've taken synthroid for over a week and now I can confess that the pain in my lower back, tailbone, muscles and thighs has completely stopped for the first time in at least ten years. I had no idea those were symptoms of a possible thyroid condition but when the pain stopped it was so profound it reminded me of the scene in Rosemary's Baby when she's screaming at her husband about the horrible pain and it just very suddenly stops and she's so startled she starts laughing.
> ...



YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superodalisque (May 17, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Can I ask what those more comprehensive tests are? I am seriously thinking I have hypothyroidism. Last year I had a blood test done and I was within the normal range - but by a sliver. So the number wasn't flagged but I read online that different labs go by different numbers, and mine should have sent up at least a " hmmmmm ".
> Kind of ticked that nothing was said by the NP who went over my results. Guess she just looked at the flagged issues.



i did some reading and the normal range thing is very tricky. they aren't really sure. some people feel better if they have a dosage that takes them somewhat inside or outside of the normal numbers. some people also don't have a good result with synthetic hormones an need the natural ones they get from pigs for it to be effective. it seems like for the most part its really trial and error and all the numbers can do is give the doc a general idea. i was just a little out of normal range but i need 100 mcgs of synthroid to feel ok.


----------



## superodalisque (May 17, 2011)

Juice said:


> Thank you all for your constructive suggestions. I have checked out my thyroid. It's slightly slow the doctor said but not to the degree of hypothyroism. This is quite common in overweight people he said. Iron was ok. Needless to say I did not avoid the obesity lecture. Doctor confirmed that my lack of stamina is weight related especially since I've put so much weight in relatively short time. Heart and blood pressure are ok but my body is not used to all the extra weight. He suggested WLS but I said no way. I'll go to a physiotherapist for massage sessions that might relieve tension. I am 6 pounds short of 500. I promised myself that I am not going to surpass that number and perhaps start cutting down on calories and try to get down to 300s.



i might check with another doc. the reason it might be usual in overweight patients is because being overweight is a symptom. from what my internist says weight isn't causal of hypothyroidism. also as i said above everyone's hormonal equilibrium is slightly different so the tables the docs use are only an approximation. mine were only slightly on the slow side but my doc started me out on a light dosage and monitored me. i worry that your doc is too blinded by your size and needs to treat you in the same way he would a smaller person who had a slightly slower number. if it doesn't help all he has to do is stop the dosage.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 18, 2011)

Trying to get an answer from my doctor's office is like pulling teeth. I apologize that I haven't been able to get the test info yet. It appears that I'm going to have to stand over someone and have them read my chart then, next time I go for more labs in a couple of weeks. When I do I'll make sure I post it immediately.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 18, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> i might check with another doc. the reason it might be usual in overweight patients is because being overweight is a symptom. from what my internist says weight isn't causal of hypothyroidism. also as i said above everyone's hormonal equilibrium is slightly different so the tables the docs use are only an approximation. mine were only slightly on the slow side but my doc started me out on a light dosage and monitored me. i worry that your doc is too blinded by your size and needs to treat you in the same way he would a smaller person who had a slightly slower number. if it doesn't help all he has to do is stop the dosage.


I support this suggestion. It took me three doctors for someone to stop listening to the 'she's fat she's fat she's fat she's fat' noise in their heads to actually take me seriously.


----------

